# Where Did the Forum Go?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I had been reading along with some of the lively debate when the whole thing went away. I tried to log back on for the last 6 hours but nada. I was afraid someone had pulled the plug.:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What do you mean afraid? LOL


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

It was showing not able to find page. For a long time. I just got on.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha, I was wondering the same.. I kept hitting the refresh and nothing.. I'm glad it's up..


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *mpmorr (9/14/2009)*If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL




Na, no work was needed to get it back online... I simply turned it off for a few hours because I got tired of all the crap...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (9/14/2009)*If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL
> ...


:bowdown Thanks...maybe it got some people's attention...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (9/14/2009)*If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL
> ...


chris, Cant you just turn those guys off and leave the good guys still connected.. Lol :clap


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Dylan (9/14/2009)*What do you mean afraid? LOL


Hell I live up here in BFE Alabama. This forum is one of my few contacts with the outside world. I know Chris has threatened on more than one occassion to shut her down if we couldn't actmore civilized.:nonono


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (9/14/2009)*If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL
> ...


Chris,

You're not an fsu fan I hope...

Jim


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I am in Fernandina beach....forum was not here....


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

same happened to me:banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *alanbarck (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (9/14/2009)*What do you mean afraid? LOL
> ...




LOL...True:letsdrink


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the take home message here is:

"behave, or Dad is gonna ground our sorry asses again, and take away our fishing forum "


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't say I blame you Chris. For a FISHING forum, it sure seems like the bickering and in fighting seems to steal the stagealot of the time. BUT.... I've learned a ton from the <U>*good *</U>folks on this forum!!(fishing and otherwise) Please don't ever pull the plug permantly.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

My first analogy was dumb so heres another try...Its my ball and if I dont want to use it neither can yall..


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy mackeral, or holy sh**it, I don't know which, but what would we do without "he forum"????. Christ, it's like we lost our collective umbilical cord.Han in there brothers, hurricane season is almost over with.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Im not going to delete my last post but say this...I may not see eye to eye with many of yall but..Thank you Chris for making this site..Without it I can honestly say I would have not met most of the guys ive been offshore with or been able to have common ground and enjoy a beer with some of these fellas..I have also put some of the fishing reports to good use to find fish..The forum bashes aren't to shabby either..Also I say we dont forget Mr. Soule..Who is a hell of a nice guy and created the whole fishing forum concept in Pensacola..So THANKS!:letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

come on everybody, these little pissing contest have got to stop. these guys work hard(and don't get paid to do so) to bring us this weath of info. and entertainment.if you have a disagreement with what someone has posted shoot them a pm and keep it between the two of you and not drag it out for everyone to get involved. i've had my share of disagreements with a couple of people on here and that won't happen again. it's not worth it. this forum is too important to a LOT of people to jeopardize it's cotinuance. just remember that opinions are like NOSES, everybody has one and yours does the same thing for youthat theirs does for them. just my 2 cents worth. lets not jeopardize such a great tool for the fishing community because we think we're right. ya'll have a blessed day.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Na, no work was needed to get it back online... I simply turned it off for a few hours because I got tired of all the crap...[/quote]

Now that's priceless! :clap 

Chris, thank you for PFF!!!!! :bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

so is this forum abusiness venture or is Chris justkeeping it runningout of the kindness of his heart? If it's the former, then it's obviously not a good business practice to alienate yourmembership base to prove a point to a few mouth breathers who can't remain civilized. If it's the latter, thenmaybe we need to eachthink abouthelping Chris out and sending him a paypal transaction for 5 bucks every once in a while or something. 

As a founder, one is able to control the content of the board and eliminate any riff raff without turning off the board to prove a point. However, if Chris isn't making enough money via clickable advertisements, local advertisements, donations, selling merchandise, offering a premium membership for $, to sustain the site and even make a small profit,then I can see why he would contemplate whether having the forum is worthhis time.It does take money and time to offer and moderate a forum. I guess I just assumed that the fairly large member base pushed enough volume of clicks through here so that someone was making at least a little bit of money...seems like it should be possible.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Fiver (9/15/2009)*so is this forum abusiness venture or is Chris justkeeping it runningout of the kindness of his heart? If it's the former, then it's obviously not a good business practice to alienate yourmembership base to prove a point to a few mouth breathers who can't remain civilized. If it's the latter, thenmaybe we need to eachthink abouthelping Chris out and sending him a paypal transaction for 5 bucks every once in a while or something.
> 
> As a founder, one is able to control the content of the board and eliminate any riff raff without turning off the board to prove a point. However, if Chris isn't making enough money via clickable advertisements, local advertisements, donations, selling merchandise, offering a premium membership for $, to sustain the site and even make a small profit,then I can see why he would contemplate whether having the forum is worthhis time.It does take money and time to offer and moderate a forum. I guess I just assumed that the fairly large member base pushed enough volume of clicks through here so that someone was making at least a little bit of money...seems like it should be possible.




I imagine its a little of both.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the advertisements at the top of each page might explain this forums funding source.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (9/14/2009)*If I had my guess, Chris has been working his backside off getting it back up while it was down the entire time. If I was him, I might just pull the plug once in a while just to let folks know who is really in charge, but that is just me. LOL
> ...


Elaborate and start banning people. That will solve the problem.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Buzzbait (9/15/2009)*I think the advertisements at the top of each page might explain this forums funding source.


Well yes...it's definitely a revenue stream. However, one add at the top of the page probably isn't enough to pay for costs associated withkeepingthe forum running. Some forums opt to have even more ads, some included between every few posts within a thread.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *choppedliver (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fiver (9/15/2009)*so is this forum abusiness venture or is Chris justkeeping it runningout of the kindness of his heart? If it's the former, then it's obviously not a good business practice to alienate yourmembership base to prove a point to a few mouth breathers who can't remain civilized. If it's the latter, thenmaybe we need to eachthink abouthelping Chris out and sending him a paypal transaction for 5 bucks every once in a while or something.
> ...


Ever since I can remember, Chris tried to keep this forum free from ads and from any type of paid membership. It's just not what he believes in as I understand it. If I remember correctly, he put the simple banner add up out of necessity. He could simply not run this thing out of the minimal money that he got out of shirt and hat sales. So he put the ads up to simply break even.

He also believes in trying to let the forum run itself for the most part. In the recent year, complete idiots made that part impossible as well. But this forum and the old one went without a single person as a moderator for a long time. The amount of people on here just makes that impossible anymore. Chris can not go it alone any longer.

From what I understand, this forum is not a business venture at all. But simply one guy that loves to fish and started a place for those with like interests to share their information. I am sure that this monster that he has created is no where near what he imagined it would bewhen he first started. It has grown into a community of people. It has grown into members meeting up and telling lies:letsdrink. It has meant the start of new friendships almost on a daily basis. It has grown to a place with a wealth of fishing, diving, hunting knowledge that can not be matched by any other source. 

So start acting like grown men and women and act right. Treat every person on here as if you were talking to them in person. 99% of the crap that goes on in this virtual world would cease to exist if people followed that one simple aspect. The only time that I have everseen people get into such heated topics in person is when they're drunk. Granted, I am sure there is some drunk posting that goes on:letsdrink, but mostly not. Have a little respect for your fellow man or woman and don't act a fool.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (9/15/2009)*
> ...


Good post. Thanks for clarifying, and a big thanks to Chris for dealing with the negatives that are associated with maintaining the forum.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I usually stay out of these type of posts, but........

In the end, this is Chris's Forum. I frankly think he does a good job with it. It certainly could be MUCH worse. Ihave met some great people, and learned, as much as a rock can, about fishing from them and the forum.

I personally am entertained by some of the more vocal threads. Like a very fat chick on a moped, you can't help but to look, and giggle!!!! :letsdrink

Just a reminder though, that there is more good things going on here than bad, and I'll get off my soapbox with this example:

http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic423499-2-1.aspx


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

When I got off work yesterday, I clicked my favorites for my fishing forum fix. No fix. I started getting irritable, sweating, snapping at the family. So I started searching for another forum fix, there was no good stuff out there, all dirt mexican. Glad its back, thank you Chris.:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

chris makes very little money from the ads... I'm 100% sure that he's put a lot more money into the forum than he will ever receive...but its never been about money.



Some of you folks just take this forum to seriously, shortly before it was turned off yesterday a lady called around until she found me at a local tackle shop that I had just walked into. She then proceeded to raise hell on the phone with me for 15 minutes because I deleted her derailing/bashing post on a thread..this lady was obviously very very upset and kinda looney, i mean hell her voice was cracking and everything like she was going to have a nervous breakdown from be deleting a couple of her post...I finally got tired of it and told her to have a nice day and hung up on her...she then proceeded to call around and bad mouth me to folks. It was good for a few laughs but still pretty crazy. Oh btw...she called and raised hell with chris for about 30 minutes also. One of these days it really is gonna get shut down for good when chris gets tired of dealing with it


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> .she called and raised hell with chris for about 30 minutes also.




Wow...that's insane A little funny (not for Chris I'm sure) but insane. Hope he hung up on her too. geez


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I said earlier. Just ban the problem and keep it open for the rest who appreciate the forum for what it is. This is the first thing I turn on when I get home from work each and every day.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (9/15/2009)*One of these days it really is gonna get shut down for good when chris gets tired of dealing with it


eh, I'm inclined to think there would be a market for selling the domains and established membership base to someone else in the community if Chris gets tired of it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (9/15/2009)*This is the first thing I turn on when I get home from work each and every day.


It's the first thing I turn onwhen I get towork.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Lot's of good advice above about respect and acting like adults. I believe (and hope) most of us realize that this is Chris's "HOUSE". Let's ALL try to keep that in mind, and act like we were actually visiting someone's house. That would solve a lot of the BS. Yeah, I've been guilty in the past of popping off, but have been much better the past year or so. If I can do it, anyone can. Once again Chris, thanks for all you do and for putting up with us! I hope you realize that most of us appreciate your efforts (and the mods) more than you imagine.

:clap


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fiver (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/15/2009)*One of these days it really is gonna get shut down for good when chris gets tired of dealing with it
> ...




I agree...before Chris decides to just shut it down for good, I'd think he'd like to pass the torch off. He doesn't have to give/sell his forum code, but there's lots of freebies out there for that. I mean, if he and the moderators are that fed up with it, that might be something to think about.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/15/2009)*chris makes very little money from the ads... I'm 100% sure that he's put a lot more money into the forum than he will ever receive...but its never been about money.
> 
> Some of you folks just take this forum to seriously, shortly before it was turned off yesterday a lady called around until she found me at a local tackle shop that I had just walked into. She then proceeded to raise hell on the phone with me for 15 minutes because I deleted her derailing/bashing post on a thread..this lady was obviously very very upset and kinda looney, i mean hell her voice was cracking and everything like she was going to have a nervous breakdown from be deleting a couple of her post...I finally got tired of it and told her to have a nice day and hung up on her...she then proceeded to call around and bad mouth me to folks. It was good for a few laughs but still pretty crazy. Oh btw...she called and raised hell with chris for about 30 minutes also. One of these days it really is gonna get shut down for good when chris gets tired of dealing with it


Shantee???????


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (9/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/15/2009)*chris makes very little money from the ads... I'm 100% sure that he's put a lot more money into the forum than he will ever receive...but its never been about money.
> ...




no sir


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

1st of all everyone , it's JUST T3h [email protected]$ , not to be taken seriously :doh ... all posts are to be taken with a grain of salt :banghead ... this Forum has been a great tool for information and networking and meeting other members :clap ... the "One BAD Apple" theory should apply here , we aren't ALL bad :reallycrying


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I am pretty sure Chris is not making money on the deal or if he is, it is probably insignificant but I have seen first hand the servers this bad boy sits on and it cost a lot of money for those rascals. His set-up is top notch and if he wants to pull the plug then that is his perogative but I sure hope not, I have made a lot of great friends on this forum and intend to make more.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

the forum has always been Chris' baby and he's refused any sort of funding for years.....IT IS NOT A BUSINESS VENTURE OF ANY FORM OR FASHION.....he and the mods do all of this because we choose to. The banners are fairly recent history and simply for Chris to recoup some of the money HE has spent on keeping the site running corretly.

this is not the first time a selective toggle of the switch has happened to let things cool a bit.....and after hearing about the arrogance of a few of the phone calls last night, I'm kinda suprised he brought it back up when he did..........hat's off as always Chris!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I still think a simple $5 donation via paypal to RFRA or some other organization to allow people to post on here would slow down the nonsense. If someone donates their $5 and gets out of control with the nonsense ban them. If they want to pay another $5 to become a member under another name then so be it. Allow people to view the forum for free, but to post the donation may slow some of this down. Just my .02 cents :usaflag


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I gotta say he has more patience for me. If some jackass called me chewing my ass for deleting some posts on a forum that I graciously provide for free, I would seriously be looking tobreak someone's face.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *brnbser (9/15/2009)*the forum has always been Chris' baby and he's refused any sort of funding for years.....IT IS NOT A BUSINESS VENTURE OF ANY FORM OR FASHION.....he and the mods do all of this because we choose to. The banners are fairly recent history and simply for Chris to recoup some of the money HE has spent on keeping the site running corretly.
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the first time a selective toggle of the switch has happened to let things cool a bit.....and after hearing about the arrogance of a few of the phone calls last night, I'm kinda suprised he brought it back up when he did..........hat's off as always Chris!




So because of the idiots, it should be taken away from everyone else? That's kinda like taking Twitter down b/c Perez Hilton tweet'ed something mean about Miss California. You're only going to run the good members off by doing things like this while the bad ones will come back just to see if they can get it to happen again.



I understand everything you're saying, but sometimes you have to be willing to put up with certain shit when you are a website admin/moderator. Once you are no longer willing too, then I guess it's time to move on. Keep yanking it down for whole afternoons and pretty soon you will be losing your audience. I for one would prefer to not see that happen.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty over-reactionary don't you think for having to tolerate the forum being offline for a few hours......I can assure you as can the other mods, we can and do deal with it all the time. I couldn't even begin to guess how many alerts or pm's I've recieved..... It's on going each and every day because a member doesn't like that a business has made a post trying to make a living and they scream SPAM, or how many I recieve whining about a thread or and individual. 

The forum and it's antic's follow us everywhere, at least it does me because of my blackberry, at work, at home, on vacation, all hours of the night......it's a never ending series of bitching, whining and complaining. I enjoy the forum just as much as any single person on here but when members feel inclined to call and dog cuss some of us, time to let it cool a bit. I've had drunk outraged members do it to me several times.......Nothing is being taken away from you or me, if it were to be shut off right now, that would be the end of it, we never owned it to begin with, we are all still visitors here and that's what alot of the current (members within the past yr or so) don't understand. My personal opinion is that it wouldn't not hurt this forum one bit to be downsized. I enjoyed it alot more when it was smaller. The members make the forum what it is but the members still do not have any decisions in it's final outcome and how it's ran. That's Chris' hat and you can bet, one day he will get tired of it and pull the plug permenantly.......especially if crap like the past day or so continues to happen.....now we(mods/admin)get to go back to the everyday whining about "my post got deleted" and "this guy is a spammer, ban him" or "this guy does nothing but start trouble, ban him"........


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

So we are going to make the forum have a swearing jar. You know like the one your mom had for your dad to donate to everytime he smacked his thumb with the hammer as he was completeing his honey do's. Opps you made a mean post $5 into the swearing jar!!!! Hell it'd be worth $100 if I thought I could write what I thought about several previous posts and get away with it!!! That way you could just prepay to insult at will! Chris could issue credit cards ahead of time for those problematic posters. Man it could get colorful but that is not how I want to live. I choose to temper what I say and totally edit what I write. Once its in print it is out there for ever and for all to read. Be careful and be nice.:hotsun


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

anyone want to go fishing?? :letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (9/15/2009)*anyone want to go fishing?? :letsdrink


Saturday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I know I was def doing more than my share of the arguing,bickering, profanity and what not that got it shut down- I apologize, Sorry to the folks on here that had to suffer from that. No excuses


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

it was my comment about farting wasn't it...........dang I knew I should have been more politically correct in my choice of words.........from now on I'll refer to farting as breaking wind...........j/k


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww hell. I'll chime in on this.



I don't really see what the big deal is they he euphanized the forum for a bit. It's his. He is the only one that has "rights" to it or on it. The rest of us our guest that get to enjoy it. We don't have any rights, and its not public domain.



As far as people will stop comming if he does that often...look at the bottom and see how many uses are on just this particular post right now. If people get mad cuz they lose acsess to a free site for a couple hours, It's not like Chris is trying to get a membership drive goin and it really matters one way or the other to him who stays or goes.



As far as him needing to "deal with it" as has kinda been said, why should he. If it gives him a headache and he don't feel like going thru and picking out wich post to delete over the next couple hours...so what?



When it's back up...all you forum crack addicts...just like me...will get back on here and be happy you got another $20 rock in your lil piece of antanna.



Jus try not to burn your lips.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And Konz...no...it wasnt because of that. Its because I personally called my favorite mods, Josh Scott and Wade, and asked if they could shut it down cuz I was pissed you didnt bring the lil debbis to the party like you wuz posed to fool


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly, I have learned SO much good stuff off of this FORUM and I am SO thankful for Chris and the Mods! I'm also thankful to others that contribute to fishing reports, rigging/baiting techniques, and fishing related stuff.



It's just too bad that this place has too many "personalities" to deal with. 



Maybe we should all just TRY and do what all of our mother's told us: "If you ain't got something nice to say, then say nothing at all."



There's really NO sense in hiding behind a keyboard. Just be nice, save the "objections, comments, concerns" for PM's and most importantly - GO FISHING! 



Sell your stuff on Craigslist or Ebay. Gripe about politics on the PNJ forums. Let's all get back to the basics - fishing, hunting, and boating!



We would ALL benefit from some fishing reports, tips on rigging, bait presentations, "hot-spots", boating help, and hunting reports.



Concentrate on the good and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *60hertz (9/15/2009)*Honestly, I have learned SO much good stuff off of this FORUM and I am SO thankful for Chris and the Mods! I'm also thankful to others that contribute to fishing reports, rigging/baiting techniques, and fishing related stuff.
> 
> It's just too bad that this place has too many "personalities" to deal with.
> 
> ...


<P align=center>*That's realgood advice John,*<P align=center>*"If you ain't got something nice to say, then say nothing at all."**<P align=center>That's a 3 clapper there!*<P align=center>*






















*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *brnbser (9/15/2009)*pretty over-reactionary don't you think for having to tolerate the forum being offline for a few hours......I can assure you as can the other mods, we can and do deal with it all the time. I couldn't even begin to guess how many alerts or pm's I've recieved..... It's on going each and every day because a member doesn't like that a business has made a post trying to make a living and they scream SPAM, or how many I recieve whining about a thread or and individual.
> 
> 
> 
> The forum and it's antic's follow us everywhere, at least it does me because of my blackberry, at work, at home, on vacation, all hours of the night......it's a never ending series of bitching, whining and complaining. I enjoy the forum just as much as any single person on here but when members feel inclined to call and dog cuss some of us, time to let it cool a bit. I've had drunk outraged members do it to me several times.......Nothing is being taken away from you or me, if it were to be shut off right now, that would be the end of it, we never owned it to begin with, we are all still visitors here and that's what alot of the current (members within the past yr or so) don't understand. My personal opinion is that it wouldn't not hurt this forum one bit to be downsized. I enjoyed it alot more when it was smaller. The members make the forum what it is but the members still do not have any decisions in it's final outcome and how it's ran. That's Chris' hat and you can bet, one day he will get tired of it and pull the plug permenantly.......especially if crap like the past day or so continues to happen.....now we(mods/admin)get to go back to the everyday whining about "my post got deleted" and "this guy is a spammer, ban him" or "this guy does nothing but start trouble, ban him"........




You know you can setup an email address that doesn't go to your blackberry, right? Or edit your profile so you don't get emails about PM's. And there's really no reason for anyone on the forum to have your phone number except for your friends. Obviously you missed my point about "tolerating" the forum being down. I would be just fine if Chris did away with it...and your life would not be so troubled by us whiners. Another one would take it's place...very similar to how this one was started wouldn't you say? Anyways, I'm not over-reacting, I'm actually sitting here very relaxed, thinking about dinner, watching a little news and having a little healthy exchange with my pretend interweb friends.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am registered on numerous other Internet Forums , and this one is BY FAR tamer and more PC than alot of them :doh ... the PFF is Civil in comparison to some of the "Club" sites I frequent ... some folks need to be more "Thick-skinned" :banghead ... it's JUST the Internet :baby


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Chris:

I am sorry that you had to deal with a crazy lady. In working with the public, you will find that there are many crazy people out there that will bend your patience to the breaking point. Anyone working with the public can attest to that. If they disagree, then they either don't truly work with the public or else this is their first day....

The sad thing is that this will not be the last, nor was it likely the first one. 

I for one would like to thank you for allowing this forum to continue. I learn new things almost on a daily basis on here. Keep up the good work. Some of us really do appreciate it.:clap


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *jim t (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Couture (9/14/2009)*
> ...




HaHa. Thanks Jim that comment made my day. Go Gators. On a serious note, Thanks Chris and mods for all that you do for the site.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

.....hell, I been drinking since lunch, take it down, I don't care. RON WHITE.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa!! The lady callin you guys and all the tackle shops and keepin you on the phone goin monkey shit...she sounds like a class act!!! Come on...who was it?? Feel sorry for her man if shes got one....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

any man she has is either just as crazy as she is or else whipped into severe state of submission.

Probably pees on the floor at any loud noise like a scared cocker spaniel......:takephoto

My bet is that there is no hubby in the picture. You never know though. She might have found someone just as nuts to hang out with!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Even crazy women manage to snag a man!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/17/2009)*any man she has is either just as crazy as she is or else whipped into severe state of submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I doubt there is a hubby. She made some pretty psycho commentstowards me, esp about me posting my girlfriends catches, which pretty much started the whole crap storm. I am picturing duct tape on the boobs, saw dust perfume, lots of flannel and a backwards hat. She was really spooky.


----------

